# Intelligent, skilled CPC-A needs job, will relocate



## 78samh (Jan 16, 2012)

I am a newly accredited coder with little experience. I am willing to do whatever it takes to get started in the field. I am willing to relocate or travel. I live in Olympia Wa. I have also completed Medical Terminology, Anatomy and Physician based medical coding classes with above average scores. I have coded hundreds of documents. I passed the CPC exam the first try with an 82%. I am confident I will be a diligent and efficient coder for you. Thanks, Samuel Harris CPC-A
(


----------

